# Recommendation for custom paper profile



## RGF (Aug 28, 2017)

I want to create a custom paper profile. I know I can do this myself but since I only do this once every year or two, it is nor worth buying the equipment.

Any recommendations for a person or organization that will do a really good job without being super expensive.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2017)

I'd check with the paper manufacturer to see if they have profiles for the paper and your printer, you may have done that, but did not say.

I have no input on selecting a company to do your profiling, but if you tell members what country you are in, and what paper and printer you are profiling, it might help to find someone who has direct experience, or may already have a profile.


----------



## RGF (Sep 1, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd check with the paper manufacturer to see if they have profiles for the paper and your printer, you may have done that, but did not say.
> 
> I have no input on selecting a company to do your profiling, but if you tell members what country you are in, and what paper and printer you are profiling, it might help to find someone who has direct experience, or may already have a profile.



Looking for a profile for Epson printer on a Canon printer. not very likely that either Epson would provide this.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a profile for Epson Premium Lustre Photo Paper for the Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-2000 that was made for me by Keith Cooper at http://www.northlight-images.co.uk he is an occasional poster here too, just search for keithcooper.

I was lucky and asked him to do it when he was testing the Pro-2000 and he had some Epson Premium Lustre so he didn't charge me.

Send him an email though because he is very generous with that kind of thing and he has many profiles for lots of printers from his testing.


----------



## RGF (Sep 1, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I have a profile for Epson Premium Lustre Photo Paper for the Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-2000 that was made for me by Keith Cooper at http://www.northlight-images.co.uk he is an occasional poster here too, just search for keithcooper.
> 
> I was lucky and asked him to do it when he was testing the Pro-2000 and he had some Epson Premium Lustre so he didn't charge me.
> 
> Send him an email though because he is very generous with that kind of thing and he has many profiles for lots of printers from his testing.



thanks


----------

